# Oh my god - apartments upfront payments!!!



## lee99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh my god, I found an apartment complex we both LOVE and email them to ask based on us have an Irish clean background check, 6 years of landlord references but no US credit history what would be have to pay upfront. The monthyl rent is $1270 and see she $6000-$7000 upfront!!!! How is anyone meant to have that type of cash lying around especially with the other costs involved in moving from Ireland. SO dissapointed. Is everywhere gonna be that bad in FLorida


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Probably not, but you represent a high credit risk to potential U.S. landlords amidst a Florida real estate market which has experienced huge default rates. Housing markets in Florida are bound to be a bit odd at this time.

Shop around some more and see what you can find. Keep in mind that it is illegal for landlords to discriminate on the basis of national origin, so you should not have any discussions along those lines. It's prima facie evidence of illegal discrimination for a landlord to ask. Although it's legal for you to volunteer such information, I would not recommend it. Whether you're Irish or Jamaican or Japanese is irrelevant (by law).

If you have no U.S. credit history, let the landlord figure that out. It also would not be a negative history.


----------



## lee99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for that - see the problem is we want to apply from here and have something secured before we move over and I don't want to go paying application fee's left, right and center then to discover we can't make the upfront payments


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Downpayment terms can be discussed, certainly, but not national origin.

Are you sure you want/have to rent something on a long term lease sight unseen? It's so unnecessary in Florida. The U.S. and particularly Florida is chock full of temporary rentals which are apartment-like (with small kitchens for example) but with daily, weekly, and monthly terms. And they're not very expensive, at least if you shop around a bit. Extended Stay America, IHG's Candlewood and Staybridge brands, and Marriott's Residence Inn are among the examples of the type, but there are many others. Sites like VBRO and FlipKey probably have lots of options, too. Back to school -- September and October -- is a low season in Florida.

It's still a tenant's market in Florida. Landlords are both desperate and wary. You can go a long way toward resolving the latter by simply meeting the landlord or agent face-to-face with a more reasonable down payment ready if terms are acceptable. But don't leap at the first thing, and make sure you realize you're in the strong market position there.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

A few other examples of apartment-like hotels: Value Place, Homestead, Studio 6, Suburban Hotels, Hawthorn, and Homewood. Examples of other "vacation" rental sites include HomeAway and AirBNB.


----------



## lee99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ah thanks a mil bbc- we had ruled out hotels thinking they'd be too expensive but this sites look like a great option


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Check into so called extended stay hotels. Then take your time finding a rental.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Florida is the most transient Sstate in the Nation 


Lanndlord and utiliites got scammed daily until they clamped donn in the 90s


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

twostep said:


> Check into so called extended stay hotels. Then take your time finding a rental.



When my husband and I came to the US, we had nothing but a backpack of clothes each....
We arrived at Atlanta, rented a car, drove to a neighborhood we thought looked nice (from online research), booked into an Econolodge for a couple of nights, then found a long-stay motel (Intown Suites) where we stayed for 3 weeks.

Apartment rentals are very easy to come by....you can pick up books full of them in most supermarkets.
I really wouldn't consider paying up-front before you've seen it....apartment complexes can look nice in pictures, but totally different in reality.


----------



## lee99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Mamasue!


----------



## stuuie (Aug 16, 2011)

We were in the same situation $2500 a month rent for our apartment we had to pay 1st month deposit , last month and 1st month rent upfront so it was $7500

Also note that we had to pay FPL electricity company $500 deposit which we get back in November after 2 years - they do give you interest on the money , we also had to pay AT&T $
$400 deposit which we get back at $5!!!!!! Per month ( deducted from our bill ) 
Be prepared to hand over a lot of $$$$ to relocate ( including furniture and deposits we were almost $17000 )


----------



## lee99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks stuuie I was start think around that amount. Can i ask what did you do for furniture buy or was it possible to finance?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

An AT&T deposit should be avoidable. AT&T generally has lots of competition.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as furniture goes, it's possible to rent furniture (or to buy cheap furniture from the rental companies) to see you through until you're in a position to buy your own.

As far as the deposits go, without a current US credit history, it's often necessary to post a deposit if you want to set up a utilities account. In most cases, it's the quickest and simplest way to establish service without a credit report.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of furniture rental these days when Ikea and its competitors are available. The economics don't seem to favor furniture rental much any more unless you're really financially struggling (and maybe not even then).

There are also garage/yard/tag sales, Craigslist, and/or newspaper ads. I wouldn't buy a used mattress specifically, but there's lots of good used furniture available at every price point.

A bed is important. After that there's less rush, and you can shop around. Also, "temporary" furniture can get pushed into the guest room.

The extended stay apartment-style hotels already described are furnished. There's no rule that says you have to move immediately into the apartment you rent. It's OK to spend a couple more days in the hotel, especially if it's inexpensive (as many are). During those couple days find a bed you like, and the rest can come later. Yes, it really can -- take the time to make your new home the home you want at the price you can afford (as you can afford it).

With respect to telecommunications, I don't see the point in signing up for a service that requires a hefty deposit when there are such inexpensive prepaid mobile services in the U.S. now available along with affordable smartphones.


----------



## lee99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks so much guys, glad I found this forum! Mobile phones wise I think we will go with pre pay for the first couple of months anyway just to start off - dont really have to have a smart phone either.

Furniture wise I'll have to look into it a little deeper. essentials to start with and we can build from there


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I came here 7 years ago, and got a temporary AT&T Go-Phone plan.
I'm not a heavy cellphone user....I've stayed on the same plan... it works fine for me!!


----------



## angelrn60 (Sep 9, 2013)

I originally lived in Florida for many years
In Sarasota, Jacksonville, Orlando and port
St Lucie. I can tell you each area has various
Rentals and due to Florida is a tourist state
Prices reflect the tourism. Try to stay away 
From water which always cost more and 
Is you can avoid the more touristy places the
Better. Of all the city's I lived in the Jacksonville
Is my favorite because its less tourist and more
Of a working city. Usually most places require
Fist months rent upfront and it's possible
They will want last months too if you go
Through a individual who will be less trusting.
Good luck and welcome to the states!


----------



## uwinwewin (Sep 8, 2013)

*Florida*

(I live and rent in Florida) Check the large rental websites. Many offer specials. Recently I rented a nice place, no security deposit, the apartment threw in a flat screen TV for signing up "now", and the website gave me a $100 Visa shopping card for booking through them. Sounds like 'extreme couponing' but it is possible.
You can compare large numbers of apartments this way and get a good idea of overall pricing, neighborhoods, etc. I would still just use this to narrow down your choices but make the final decision after actually seeing the locations. As someone posted, there is a plethora (bunch) of rentals available and it looks like new construction of apartments may even be getting excessive (good for renters).


----------

